# Is there an alternative to gaffer tape??



## Aye-non Oh-non Imus (Dec 7, 2007)

I just called my local camera shop to ask for a roll of gaffer tape.  I want to make a couple of snoots and a light box or two.  Now, I have heard to use gaffer taper because it doesn't allow light to pass through, but is there an alternative?  I didn't ask if it's a duct tape size roll of a clear tape size roll.  They want $19 bucks a roll, I can't imagine needing much more than a meter or two at the most.  The local Micheals arts and crafts supply store doesn't carry it.

Suggestions?


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 7, 2007)

For something like that, just use Duct tape.  Gaffer tape is better for when you are worried about leaving a sticky mess on something.

For example, some golf tournament might be sponsored by Canon...and a pro photographer might be shooting with a Nikon...and if the name on his camera gets on TV, Canon would be mad.  So the photographer would use a piece of Gaffer tape to cover the logo on his camera.  I certainly wouldn't use duct tape, as it would leave the camera all sticky when you wanted to take it off.

There are obviously a million other uses...but your your purpose, just use duct tape or whatever you can find.


----------



## Sideburns (Dec 7, 2007)

Use Duct Tape.


----------



## jstuedle (Dec 7, 2007)

Ditto, duct tape for anything that you could easily throw away instead of disassemble.


----------



## JIP (Dec 7, 2007)

I imagine you should find some other use fo it in the future.  Unless you think this will be the last time you will be doing this kind of thing I say go for the gaffers tape.  This might help your decision.......

http://www.amazon.com/JVCC-GAFF30YD...9?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1197072154&sr=8-9


----------



## Aye-non Oh-non Imus (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks folks, you have confirmed a long standing belief I have. If you can't duct it, **** it.

I always have a roll or two of duct tape on hand.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 9, 2007)

"If it moves and it shouldn't...use duct tape.  If it doesn't move and it should...use WD-40."  Red Green.


----------



## dpolston (Dec 9, 2007)

duct it!   I use gaff tape all the time for sound and video stuff and it's a "sticky thing" like Mike said. I personally love the stuff but it is pricey.


----------



## skieur (Dec 11, 2007)

I once used duct tape and a diaper to stop serious bleeding from a burst vein.

skieur


----------



## dpolston (Dec 11, 2007)

skieur said:


> I once used duct tape and a diaper to stop serious bleeding from a burst vein.
> 
> skieur



You're freakin' McGiver!


----------



## bango707 (Dec 11, 2007)

Gaff tape is great for making sure that whatever you put it on isn't going to move. Its also good because it comes in multiple sizes like .5", .75", 1", and 3" rolls. 
http://www.filmtools.com/gafferstape.html

If you want a tape that isn't very sticky then I would go for paper tape.  It isn't very sticky but it works for specific applications. No residue with this stuff!
http://www.filmtools.com/whit1perpapt.html

If you want to make a snoot then I recommend this stuff. Its durable, you can use it over and over and over again, you can use it on anything from blacking out a window to creating a lens shade. Its a bit pricey but it is well worth it! I have a descent amount of it so if you need a bit for a snoot I could mail you some?
http://www.filmtools.com/blacstudfoil.html


----------



## skieur (Dec 14, 2007)

dpolston said:


> You're freakin' McGiver!


 
The doctor at Emergency was very impressed with the duct tape and diaper to stop the bleeding and did not want to take it off until he had all his stitching and other tools in place. 

skieur


----------



## KmH (Apr 26, 2017)

Looks like a spammer dug up an old dead thread - and get banned.


----------

